# 4month old px4 storm jams almost every shot



## letsgoshootin

I am the first owner brand new out of the box Px 4 storm. I bring the gun to go shoot off my first 100 rounds and the action jams open about 10 times, I think nothing of it figuring the breakin, I clean it and bring it for another shoot of 100 rds jams up about 15-20 this time stove piping at least an additional 10 times. Now i thought maybe it was the way i was handling the gun itself so I handed it off to a very well rounded shooter of quite some time and found it was not the handler. I used winchester fml brass 115gr rounded the first three times and then switched to the herters fmj steel rounds and we tried remington 115 this is still a problem it was very frustrating. I have a full warranty but would like to know if the issue is common and easy to fix


----------



## darbo

Sorry to hear of your troubles. There are a couple of other threads here in the Beretta forum regarding the "recoil rod assembly". Take a look at some of the other threads.


----------



## danattherock

Been dealing with the same issue with my brand new PX4 compact 9mm. Sadly, it is a common issue with this model. This particular model had a major issue with the recoil spring being too strong. Beretta issued a recall in the spring/rod for this purpose. Mine is the "new" rod/recoil spring, but I am having identical issue. Called Beretta Customer service FIVE times and can't reach a live person. Leave my number, nobody calls. Called two more times today. No live person can be reached, voice mail, I leave number, nobody call. Now it has been about 10 days since I first called. Nothing. This will be the last Beretta I ever buy unless something changes soon. Read my thread below if you question why.

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta...-present-no-workie-px4-reliability-issue.html


----------



## VAMarine

For information on the above spring issue: *Beretta Px4 Storm Service*


----------



## danattherock

Great link above for those with serial numbers that Beretta says are effected. I have the new spring and same issue as the recalled guns. Luckily I did hear back from Beretta Customer Service just a few minutes ago. Very nice to get that call after leaving messages for 10 days. The lady was polite, but said she couldn't send me a replacement spring and gave me yet another number to call. I did so just now and left another message with another person. Hoping to hear from him today. Seems crazy to send this gun to them when I know what the problem is. Especially when it is a $5 part, the recoil spring. At any rate, looking forward to seeing what the next customer service rep has to say. Will likely dictate my final impression on this gun (and company) either way.




-Dan


----------



## sgms

I've been looking at the PX-4 in LGS but after all I've been seeing on the forums about them I think maybe it's time to wait and let them debug some.


----------



## Ra

sgms said:


> I've been looking at the PX-4 in LGS but after all I've been seeing on the forums about them I think maybe it's time to wait and let them debug some.


It seems the compacts are the troublemakers of the bunch. And even so, it is not a very common occurrence anymore. Over the years the PX4 has been out, Beretta has done a very good job in debugging.

I own a Full Size PX4, Type G, in .40 S&W and have been extremely satisfied through 200 rounds. Another shooter had one FTF with the gun, but looking at where his hands where when firing, I was surprised he did not have more.

Basically, it is already a proven design, and very reliable. Just keep in mind, everyone rolls out bad firearms at one point or another, even in high-tech modern manufacturing.


----------



## Atticaz

sgms said:


> I've been looking at the PX-4 in LGS but after all I've been seeing on the forums about them I think maybe it's time to wait and let them debug some.


PX4 full size is a champion. 1200 rounds through mine. Now problems, what so ever. Compacts had the issues.


----------



## denner

I bought the earlier PX4 compact that had the heavier spring, got the new spring from Beretta and it'a a champion. 2000 rounds through mine and not a problem, you can't get it to jam. It's a bullseye destroyer and makes a great CCW as well. One of my favorites.

BTW, Brownells has the recoil spring back in stock they have been on backorder for about 4 months, but they are in now.


----------



## denner

sgms said:


> I've been looking at the PX-4 in LGS but after all I've been seeing on the forums about them I think maybe it's time to wait and let them debug some.


On what forums and which model are you referring to? Full size, compact, or the subcompact? I don't have the fullsize, but there has never been an issue with that model. I own the subcompact and never an issue with me or on any reviews. I likewise own the compact which has been resolved with the updated lighter recoil spring and has been for months. Dan is the only person I've heard about having issues with the new recoil spring and from the response from Beretta it seems they are having a hard time believing it too. Almost as if Dan were trying to catch a freebee, but I'm sure thats not the case. Unfortunately, it sounds like Dan needs to bite the bullet and send the firearm back to Beretta and either have the pistol replaced or have Beretta make it work to his satisfaction. It should still be under warranty. A Beretta pistol that is not 100% reliable with anything you run through it is a no go in my book.


----------



## denner

letsgoshootin said:


> I am the first owner brand new out of the box Px 4 storm. I bring the gun to go shoot off my first 100 rounds and the action jams open about 10 times, I think nothing of it figuring the breakin, I clean it and bring it for another shoot of 100 rds jams up about 15-20 this time stove piping at least an additional 10 times. Now i thought maybe it was the way i was handling the gun itself so I handed it off to a very well rounded shooter of quite some time and found it was not the handler. I used winchester fml brass 115gr rounded the first three times and then switched to the herters fmj steel rounds and we tried remington 115 this is still a problem it was very frustrating. I have a full warranty but would like to know if the issue is common and easy to fix


You kinda have me confused here? Your title says a four month old PX4 storm, but you likewise say it's brand new out of the box? I assume it's a four month old brand new out of the box PX4 storm. Is it the Fullsize, compact, or subcompact model? If it's the compact follow VA marines link to Beretta and type in your serial number if you own the compact and it should direct you accordingly. If it's an affected pistol Beretta should have the new spring out to you in about two weeks, then you will be happy.


----------



## danattherock

Beretta customer service sucks. 6-8 times I called them over 3 weeks and got one call returned. Got voice mail every time I called and when the lady called back, she could not give me a spring for a replacement. Gave me another number to call which I did 3 times, leaving detailed messages that never got returned. I gave up. This will be the first and last Beretta I buy for this reason.


Shot 300 rounds of 147 gr through the gun (500 rounds total) and today for the first time the gun would reliably feed 115 gr Federal ammo. Seems the break in did the trick, but it is a shame to have to jump through the hoops I did to get a gun to do what it should have done out of the box. It works now, but it took 3 weeks of aggravation, disappointment, phone calls, time and energy spent buying ammo, range time on four trips, and 500 rounds of ammo to make it work. The whole time convincing my wife that her first semi auto will work at some point. Not quite the anniversary present I had envisioned for her.


As for the springs in stock at Brownells, not so. They have the 40, but not the 9 mm. Had buying a replacement spring ever been an option, it would have been the first thing I did. Can't buy a spring and can't get Beretta to send or sell me one. That makes no sense at all after buying a $500 gun that won't feed 3 types of ammo for three shooters. Glock and Sig will get my money next time.




-Dan


----------



## fast20

they replaced spring no questions... went to the range last weekend... flawless.... love my px4 compact


----------



## denner

fast20 said:


> they replaced spring no questions... went to the range last weekend... flawless.... love my px4 compact


Ditto on that! A truly supurb firearm that's a tack driver.


----------

